# Grrrr....



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

Bought a 3TB Bolt Vox from Amazon yesterday, went to activate it today and the FiOS cable card wouldn't fit. Figured it was a bad cable card. It happens. Went to the FiOS store for a replacement, came back and wouldn't you know it, this cable card was also unable to be seated properly in the TiVo. (And yes, before you ask, I put both in properly, not my first rodeo with Cable Cards.  ) 

I've had Roamio's and Bolts before with no issues inserting the FiOS CCs. This ever happen to anybody else? Pretty aggravating, since now I have to wait another couple days for the replacement from Amazon to arrive.


----------



## Luke M (Nov 5, 2002)

Bent pin maybe. It should go in easily.


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

Luke M said:


> Bent pin maybe. It should go in easily.


Shined a light in there, didn't appear to be anything bent.


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

Replacement arrived and no issues with cable card insert. Had a lemon. It happens.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

sangs said:


> Had a lemon. It happens.


There seems to be a lot of Bolt lemons.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Resist said:


> There seems to be a lot of Bolt lemons.


Seems to me like a typical number people are saying they have defective units.
And this person is, by far, the most reasonable about it that I've ever seen here in 11 years.


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

scandia101 said:


> Seems to me like a typical number people are saying they have defective units.
> And this person is, by far, the most reasonable about it that I've ever seen here in 11 years.


**** happens. Though it's aggravating the hell out of me that I cannot get the thing to set up streaming properly.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Resist said:


> There seems to be a lot of Bolt lemons.


Nobody ever posts that they got an orange, though, do they?


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

I got an orange! In my Christmas stocking...


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

scandia101 said:


> Seems to me like a typical number people are saying they have defective units.
> And this person is, by far, the most reasonable about it that I've ever seen here in 11 years.


Well considering my very first Bolt didn't work right, and yet my 3 previous Tivo models worked great out of the box. Never had issues until getting a Bolt. Thankfully though the second Bolt they sent me seems to be working fine.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

All seven Bolts I have owned worked great out of the box. None of them had any issues except for the fan noise. So I replaced the stock fan with the Black Silent fan.

Although I've gone through so many because the first two, I got caught up in the ebay scam. So I only used those for a couple of months. Then I bought one from Bestbuy to use for a while and returned it. Then I bought two more from BestBuy when on sale with the included year of service. Then TiVo had the Series 3 lifetime transfer to a Bolt sale. So I got two more Bolts with Lifetime and let the Best Buy Bolts expire from their yearly contract. And those two lifetime Bolts I got last year are the ones I'm still using. And have been fine for the last year and a half or so.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

I've purchased 10, possibly more, new or refurbed tivos and they all worked out of the box. The only issues I've had with any tivo, new or used, were after many years of service.


----------

